# Most Over rated QB ever?



## rowdie

IMO Brett Farve.

You can't question his toughness, or his arm, and should be a 1st ballot HOF. I can't stand how some announcers try to compare him to the best ever. I believe he is not to be mentioned in the question of greatest ever, IMO. I just believe he has been hyped up for so many years that everyone forgets that he also thrown more picks than anyone else ever. He can hurt his teams at times, and just keeps slinging it, and making stupid mistakes.

He was great at times in his carreer, but the media has just over hyped him to the point where I think he now stands alone as the most over rated player ever.


----------



## 9manfan

When the season started I wished he was a Viking, now I'm not quite sure if he would have helped, he throws ALOT of int's, I believe he was a good QB in his day, some could argue he was a great QB, but obviously his best days are behind him, I'm thinking he should retire and stay retired this time.


----------



## blhunter3

Most over rated QB would have to be Dante Caulpepper (spelling?)


----------



## rowdie

blhunter3 said:


> Most over rated QB would have to be Dante Caulpepper (spelling?)


While he was over hyped for a couple years, I don't think anyone ever thought he was that great. The magitude just isn't there as he is just not that important.


----------



## TK33

I will say that Brett Favre is the best QB of all time, for sure top 3. You may know this but it hasn't been posted, he has been playing with a shoulder injury for the last 6 weeks or so.

He is durable, he is a leader, he bounces back from rough games, he makes something out of nothing, he gets the most out of overrated recievers (Javon Walker), he is a class act, and when he was healthy the jets were a winner. The only qb of this era would compare would be elway and maybe aikman. Before that Johnny U and Bradshaw. But I think Favre is the best of all of them.

As far as the int's go Marino, elway, etc had plenty of them also. Brett is the last of the gunslingers, that is why he can also win games that his team shouldn't have won. Gotta look at it from both sides.
I should also note that I am a vikes fan.


----------



## rowdie

I don't dislike Farve. I'm a vike's fan too, and it wouldn't have mattered if had played for another team. I just believe that the media loves the Farve story so much that they miss the obvious. He makes something out of nothing at times, but often he screws it up. And when he has a bad day, whew, he just keeps making bigger mistakes.

His longevity is incredible! But there are many QB's I would take at their prime than Farve at his prime. Marino, Elway, Montanna, Aikman (All teams I rooted to lose every game).


----------



## speckline

Fran Tarkenton.
Never could win a big game!!! oke:


----------



## fargodawg

TK33 said:


> . Brett is the last of the gunslingers,


I dont think Jeff George is officially retired yet, then I will concede your point.

Brett (this hurts) has been quite a talent over the years, I think most overrated ever would be a stretch.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Well Ryan Leaf sure didn't pan out as highly rated as he was coming out so he would be my rookie flop. Veteran? Culpepper is right up there, he had a great offense to work with and still he just never could get over that rookie mistake that costs you the game. He just never seemed to mentally mature in my opinion, yet because of the 1 or 2 good years he put up some stats he's gotten the respect. I just don't see it I guess. Otherwise that Mitchell from Detroit was really given a lot of years to get it done but he just didn't pan out either. They stuck with him for what seemed like forever. Then there's the whole Michael Vick story, that might just take it all right there. :eyeroll:


----------



## 9manfan

^
^
Micheal Vick and Plexico Burress, them two will probably be playing catch in prison someday, makes you wonder what they were thinking :eyeroll:


----------



## NDJ

Todd Marinvich...

Leaf.

Gino Toretta

Danny Wuerful

The Bills QB's :lol:


----------



## OverLord

Matt Leinart


----------



## 9manfan

OverLord said:


> Matt Leinart


I don't know if I would give up on him yet, if he ever gets his head screwed on right , he could be a good QB yet, time will tell,,,,,,


----------



## Bore.224

The dog killer!


----------



## Brentc

Elway.


----------



## woodpecker

Brentc said:


> Elway.


 :splat: 
:box: 
:sniper: 
:bop: 
:down: 
:bs: 
:idiot: 
:lost:


----------



## hunter121390

lol woodpecker. id have to go with culpepper


----------



## cgreeny

I will go with Tom Brady. I know he is a good QB, but he also played with a very talented team and it was a kicker who helped them win the Super bowls. I think he is hyped way too much to be considered one of the best ever, He has played what 4 or 5 seasons, and been art of 3 super bowl champs so he is the best ever. WOW..... :eyeroll: We may as well throw the Manning boys in there tooo..... Of course everyone would hate on a Minnesota QB. Only problem is they never have one that can get it done. I have too many choices for which is the most overrated. Aikman, Montana and Elway, all great but all overrated. Farve too is hyped way too much. Tough decisions...


----------



## woodpecker

cgreeny said:


> I will go with Tom Brady. I know he is a good QB, but he also played with a very talented team and it was a kicker who helped them win the Super bowls. I think he is hyped way too much to be considered one of the best ever, He has played what 4 or 5 seasons, and been art of 3 super bowl champs so he is the best ever. WOW..... :eyeroll: We may as well throw the Manning boys in there tooo..... Of course everyone would hate on a Minnesota QB. Only problem is they never have one that can get it done. I have too many choices for which is the most overrated. Aikman, Montana and Elway, all great but all overrated. Farve too is hyped way too much. Tough decisions...


Elway was not overated at all!!! Do you realize he put up the kind of numbers he did without a single pro bowler on the O line his first 8 or nine years at Denver? It might have even been the first ten years!

I might be a little biased though!!
:wink:


----------



## djleye

ACtually Woodpecker, I was proud of your response, I expected it to be much more venom when I initially saw what was written about your man-crush, Elway!!!!!!! :eyeroll:  :wink:


----------



## woodpecker

djleye said:


> ACtually Woodpecker, I was proud of your response, I expected it to be much more venom when I initially saw what was written about your man-crush, Elway!!!!!!! :eyeroll:  :wink:


 :lol:

You know you're a closet Elway fan also!!!! Last week they had a 1 hour Going Home special on ESPN with Elway!! Prime Time TV man!!!!!!

If you didn't catch it one of the last things they asked him was what was the dumbest investment you've ever made? His response was he invested in a Luxury Laundromat!! Wouldn't you think if people can afford a luxury laundromat they can afford a Washer and Dryer???? :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline

Elway is a good choice for most over rated. He is the first to cry about the team that was initially going to draft him and would sit out if he wasn't traded :sniper: uke: . MANY forget that.


----------



## woodpecker

speckline said:


> Elway is a good choice for most over rated. He is the first to cry about the team that was initially going to draft him and would sit out if he wasn't traded :sniper: uke: . MANY forget that.


cry? Cry???? CRY????? I'd say he used his leverage to put himself into a better situation!! It worked and it looks to me like the ones left behind are still crying about it!!!!!!!!!!!

Now shut up and leave Elway alone!! :beer: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OverLord

hunter121390 said:


> lol woodpecker. id have to go with culpepper


why was culpepper overrated?

Hes a 3 time pro-bowler

At the time when he finished 2nd in MVP voting to manning he had the 4th best single season output in NFL history. (2004)

I think Culpepper may have been a bit underrated at times in his career.

He had a 90 passer rating in his Viking years

like a 65% pct

135-86 tds to ints

Culpepper was the best Vikings QB in the last 30 years.


----------



## blhunter3

Culpepper had good players around him, thats why he put up the numbers he did. He couldn't win games when it mattered, ever since he left the Vikes he has sucked something fierce.


----------



## djleye

Randy Moss :fro: made Daunte, pure and simple. He would just go get the ball for him!!!!
I miss the super freak!!!!!!!


----------



## OverLord

blhunter3 said:


> Culpepper had good players around him, thats why he put up the numbers he did. He couldn't win games when it mattered, ever since he left the Vikes he has sucked something fierce.


in 2004 (culpepper's best year) Randy Moss started only 13 games and ended up with 49 receptions while playing hurt for a good part of the season.

OMG, how do we explain this one?


----------



## 870 XPRS

blhunter3 said:


> Culpepper had good players around him, thats why he put up the numbers he did. He couldn't win games when it mattered, ever since he left the Vikes he has sucked something fierce.


When you say a guy sucks, I'm not so sure that classifies someone as overrated either.


----------



## blhunter3

Well I think Culpepper was overrated. He never amazed anyone with the exception off playing in the NFL. Alot of people claimed that he was a great quarterback but in all sense he was only half way decent because of the guys that surrounded him.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Culpeppers ability to fumble the ball was definitely not overrated! :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68

Citicorp was buying a 50 million dollar jet with the taxpayer bailout money. Well they've changed their mind and will now lose money on the deal after cancelling. They say its the most overpriced Jet since Brett Favre


----------



## fargojohnson

John Elway..... :sniper:


----------



## woodpecker

fargojohnson said:


> John Elway..... :sniper:





fargojohnson said:


> I think Chille can go on his way. I for one am sick of losing to these guys from Green Bay.


Gotta love those Packers!!!! :lol: Yahoo Pack!!!! :lol: Way to go Pack!!! :lol: Yeah Baby!!! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :lol:


----------



## wyogoose

Jay Cutler Period. As for Elway all I can say is Top 5 on the best list not overated. Just look what the Broncos have done since he retired. Enough Said.


----------



## fargojohnson

Just kidding on the Elway. I was just trying to :stirpot:.... But for real I would have to say Scott Mitchell, Ryan Leaf, Don Majakoski (spelling) the guy before Farve, Matt Hasselbeck, Doug Williams, Brad Johnson when he was with the Vikings, Jeff Garcia before he married a playmate :thumb: , Aaron Brooks, Micheal Vick, David Garrard (spelling). The grand daddy of them all Jim McMahon.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Scott Mitchell......conversation over..............and BL3 is still the worst poster of all time.


----------



## blhunter3

870 XPRS said:


> BL3 is still the worst poster of all time.


Sorry if my opinion isn't as good as you. Oh lord almighty I will never share my thoughts of overrated quarterbacks again :roll: :roll: :roll: Is there anything Im not worthy of sharing my opinion on too? I wouldn't want to upset you any farther.


----------



## fargojohnson

Who is BL3?


----------



## blhunter3

fargojohnson said:


> Who is BL3?


Me, blhunter3=bl3

I think I hurt his feelings by saying that Culpepper is an overrated quarterback.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Updating discousion to include Sage Rosenfels


----------



## 870 XPRS

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Updating discousion to include Sage Rosenfels


So he's even worse than a backup QB? :idiot:


----------



## Gooseguy10

For those that said Brady, Favre, Aikman, Elway....were overrated....I am interested in seeing who you think the best of all time were. Remember you can't pick a quarterback that has a good team around him......so that excludes, Montana, Bradshaw and Manning....

That leaves you with Dan Fouts!

BL3 lighten up francis! :lol:


----------



## Colt

T-Jack


----------



## blhunter3

Basically every Viking quarterback for the last couple years.


----------



## Gooseguy10

Colt said:


> T-Jack


Don't people have to think someone has talent before they can be over rated? Just wondering.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Coming into the NFL - Ryan Leaf. It was a painful trainwreck to watch.


----------



## Matt Jones

OverLord said:


> why was culpepper overrated?


Short answer, Randy Moss.

Culpepper lasted 5 games without him. It was painful watching him trying to read a defense for those games when it wasn't stretched across the entire field trying to cover Moss. It became pretty clear why his numbers were good as soon as Randy was gone. I'd like to see a comparison in his numbers in games with and without Randy. I bet it overwhelmingly prove my point.

I'll will give Culpepper this...he looked pretty good against the Vikes this year in Detroit.

I'll throw Trent Dilfer's name in the hat. He was never that highly regarded when he was a player (although I think he was a pro-bowler one year) but he's seemingly become better now that he's an announcer for ESPN looking back on his career.


----------

